# November incentives



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

Any clue what next month will bring on the 08 left overs?


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Dollar down and a dollar a week ?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, I wonder if the 08 buy and lease incentives will stay the same. You would think they would since it sounds like the automotive industry just had a terrible October.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

right now things are carried over till the 3rd. More waiting!


----------



## Keng1 (Oct 6, 2008)

This like waiting for Christmas morning when I was 6


----------



## Robotechnology (Mar 16, 2008)

Well 7-Series and Z-Series rate/36 month residual/incentives are locked in until the end of the year as long as they were reported a certain way to BMW today. Raised the incentive but, also raised the money factor so it's about the same (Z's may be slightly better).


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

How much did they increase the 7 Series incentive by? Is it effective from November 1st or November 3rd?


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

DO you have any idea of what the 535xi incentives look like on a buy or lease? Maybe still the same? Thanks!



Robotechnology said:


> Well 7-Series and Z-Series rate/36 month residual/incentives are locked in until the end of the year as long as they were reported a certain way to BMW today. Raised the incentive but, also raised the money factor so it's about the same (Z's may be slightly better).


----------



## Robotechnology (Mar 16, 2008)

shawn757 said:


> How much did they increase the 7 Series incentive by? Is it effective from November 1st or November 3rd?


$2,500 if the dealer reported the 7 as a specialty demo yesterday ($10K total). In the northeast market the MF increases on the 4th I think. The way I read it you may be able to combine the option credit with the currently lower MF today only (and tomorrow if dealers are open on Sunday in your state).


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

Is the "specialty demo" alternative available to dealers on any other vehicles, specifically the X5 and the M3?



Robotechnology said:


> $2,500 if the dealer reported the 7 as a specialty demo yesterday ($10K total). In the northeast market the MF increases on the 4th I think. The way I read it you may be able to combine the option credit with the currently lower MF today only (and tomorrow if dealers are open on Sunday in your state).


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

What is the current buyrate money factor for 750? Also is that $2500 available from November 1st?


----------



## Robotechnology (Mar 16, 2008)

fq said:


> Is the "specialty demo" alternative available to dealers on any other vehicles, specifically the X5 and the M3?


No... only the 7 and Z.


----------



## Robotechnology (Mar 16, 2008)

shawn757 said:


> What is the current buyrate money factor for 750? Also is that $2500 available from November 1st?


Don't know what it is in your region sorry. Yes to the $2,500 but, only if they did the specialty demo status on Oct 31st to their 7(s).


----------



## Bigbadbull (May 21, 2008)

Any updates , on 3,5, x3,x5's it Nov 3rd.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Bigbadbull said:


> Any updates , on 3,5, x3,x5's it Nov 3rd.


Programs are in play through today, so we won't get any new info until tomorrow. I expect them to remain the same though. Hopefully, residuals will not be impacted.


----------



## SJP (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what the residuals are for 2008 525i... 15k miles per yr 36 month?


----------



## JRob37 (Jun 8, 2008)

philippek said:


>


lol!


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

bmwusa.com shows all the .9 aprs to be extended to 12/31/08, fwiw.


----------



## suer (Jul 1, 2008)

soupcon said:


> bmwusa.com shows all the .9 aprs to be extended to 12/31/08, fwiw.


Thanks, anyone know about lease rates/residuals?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Everything carried over till 12-31-08. Lease and rates. 2008's


----------



## suer (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, that's good news!


----------



## Bigbadbull (May 21, 2008)

Still free Premium Pack on X5's?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes the package discount (Option Credit) is still out there till 12-31-08. 2008's ONLY


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow.. that's great.


----------



## RCNet (Nov 27, 2005)

New Motors said:


> Everything carried over till 12-31-08. Lease and rates. 2008's


Is this true for 2009's as well?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Is what True on 09's. Rates and Lease's? It looks like some changes for 09's


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

New Motors said:


> Is what True on 09's. Rates and Lease's? It looks like some changes for 09's


0.9% on '09s?


----------



## RCNet (Nov 27, 2005)

New Motors said:


> Is what True on 09's. Rates and Lease's? It looks like some changes for 09's


Thanks, yes I meant rates and leases. Now I'm eager to see which way things are changing for the 09's. Is BMW NA sticking to their guns with their strategy, or are they lightening up a little given the economic times.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

2009's

.9% on AND ONLY ON!
328i and xi sdn
335i and Xi sdn
all 5"s not M5
X5's

1.9%
328i and xi Cp
328i Xi,Vrt, Wagon
335i and Xi- Cp
335i Vrt 
650cp and Vert

3.9%
all M3's
M6's
M5
X3


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

new motors said:


> 2009's
> 
> .9% on and only on!
> 328i and xi sdn
> ...


335 wagon??????????????????????????????????


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

no such thing!


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

New Motors said:


> no such thing!


Look at your post.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

What?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok I took it out. Thanks!


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone know the buyrate money factor for the BMW 750LI?


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

New Motors said:


> 2009's
> 
> .9% on AND ONLY ON!
> 328i and xi sdn
> ...


Awesome news!!!


----------



## 1198wi (Nov 4, 2008)

New Motors, thanks for providing this info... much appreciated!

Do the 09 X5's also have the Premium Package incentive?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

No option credit's on ANY 09.


----------



## photohunts (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm assuming these are set until Nov 30.


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

New Motors, Do you know the buy rate money factor on the 7 series?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

photohunts-12-31-08

shawn757- .00155 for all 7's 12-31-08


----------



## emilrealdeal (Dec 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the lease rates on the 09 328xi coupe will change from october to november. thanks


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks New motors. Is that money factor with the security deposit? If not how much is it with the security deposit?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

emilrealdeal-the 09 Cp's have the same national lease payment as the 08 does. Resd.62% compared to 55% for 08


----------



## emilrealdeal (Dec 19, 2006)

New motors,

I have a 328xi coupe on order. Navi, premium, cold, sports, ca, parking sensors, ipod connector, automatic

1748 due at signing
625 a month 36month, 10k miles a year.

I was wondering if that is a good deal?


----------



## dthompson (Jan 16, 2007)

Any trunk money on Z4s? Thanks.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

z4's, NO Option credit's


----------



## hays0023 (May 30, 2007)

How about the 135i coupe/vert?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Finance-2009 1 Series No rates support. 2008 1 Series .9%

Lease-2009 has some support

NO OPTION CREDIT


----------



## murky (Oct 5, 2008)

Are the November rates for a 535i Xdrive 36/15k lease still 59% and 0.00220?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

.00175


----------



## murky (Oct 5, 2008)

Does that mean that when my car comes in next week (ordered a month ago) I can use the new rates? Makes me all giddy


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

:beerchug:Yyyeeeesssssssss!


----------



## GraphiteF10 (Nov 4, 2008)

So the 2009 E90 328 MF is .00075 and the 335 is .00085?

What are the residuals? 

If that isn't correct, please post the numbers for the 2009 E90's. 

Thanks.


----------



## jjclyde (Jan 15, 2006)

alpineE90CA said:


> So the 2009 E90 328 MF is .00075 and the 335 is .00085?
> 
> What are the residuals?
> 
> ...


I believe the rates you mention are for 2008 E90's, not 2009.

My CA told me this morning that the new (November 4) rates on a 2009 328i sedan are .00150 MF, 60% at 36mths/15K, 68% at 24mths/15K. That's a drop from October's .00190 MF - same residuals.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

alpineE90CA-Those are 08's not 09's


----------



## GraphiteF10 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks...Can you post the 09 numbers for the E90 328 and 335?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

328i 2009 -.00150-60%-up $20 over 08
335i 2009-.00175-60%-up $50 over 08

These are the only two that take a hit when compared to the 08's. Everything else is the same as the 08's when it comes to the 3 Series.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

So, 08 535xi residual and money factor at 15k miles still the same as Oct - right?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

I believe it got better. 535Xi 2009 .00175 - 59%.


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

New Motors, the money factor for 750li 0.00155 you said does that require a security deposit?


----------



## Keng1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the MF on the 2008 M6 convertible still 0.00100?

and 650ci vert still 0.00075?

Thanks in advance


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have leased and turned in a BMW in the past 6 months or coming out of a lease, NO. Other wise a Refundable Security Deposit is required. Or have a rate bump to cover it.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Keng1- YES


----------



## Keng1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks New Motors


----------



## phizaleo (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi New Motors you seem to be the source! Thanks for taking the time to help everyone.

Do you know if the residual % or MF changed on the '09 X3s for 36mo, 10k/year? 

Thanks again,
phiz


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

New Motors said:


> 328i 2009 -.00150-60%-up $20 over 08
> 335i 2009-.00175-60%-up $50 over 08
> 
> These are the only two that take a hit when compared to the 08's. Everything else is the same as the 08's when it comes to the 3 Series.


How about the '09 M3, MF and Resid. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## dortega (Nov 9, 2003)

What MF and residual is the 09 135i Vert going for? 24 months.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

24m 70%.
Std-Resd.


----------



## SJP (May 29, 2005)

By chance do you know MF and residual for 2008 535i 36 month 15k miles... I cannot find anywhere. Tyring to figure out if it's better to lease 08 vs 09!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

So, the below would be the same for a 2008 535xi too? Ie... money factor .00175 and 59% residual value on a 24 month lease. Thanks for the help.



New Motors said:


> I believe it got better. 535Xi 2009 .00175 - 59%.


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry if this information was already posted ... but is the bulletin file itself available? seems like we're each asking specific model questions that could all be answered with the file. 

in any event, could you please post the residual and MF for 2009 328xi (10k lease)?

thanks!
Fshine


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

DBV- No
24m 62%
.00125


----------



## dane (Feb 25, 2006)

*2008 X5's?*

I've been waiting to see the full sheet for the 2008's, but I think I'm going to pull the trigger today and start working with my dealer. The problem is that my dealer likes to pad the MF. Any word on the lease offers on the '08 X5's (both models)?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

dane-2008's
X5 3.0-.00125-36m 48%
X5 4.8-.00100-36m 43%
15k


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

New Motors - buy rate and 24, 30, 36 month residuals for 09 135 coupe?

Thanks much in advance!!!


----------



## vermont (Apr 7, 2008)

New Motor,

Please post the rate/res. for 528i and 535i for 08 and 09, 15k.

Thank You


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

2008 
528i-.00100-55%
535i-.00120-55%

2009
528i-.00175-59%
535i-.00175-59%


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Justin T Standard rates apply.


----------



## dane (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow. Thanks New Motors. Nasty drop in residuals may just scare me away from the '08's. Bummer. 

Maybe I'll snag an X6 after all...


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi New Motor,

Can you please post the rate & res. for 2009 328xi, 10k.

Thanks!
Fshine


----------



## migusvi (Oct 7, 2005)

New Motors said:


> emilrealdeal-the 09 Cp's have the same national lease payment as the 08 does. Resd.62% compared to 55% for 08


New Motors,

Thanks for all the post particularly this one. Can you do me a favor post the mf and residuals on the 09 335i coupe? Just making sure I am picking up what you are putting down. Thanks again!


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

migusvi-2009 335iCp-.00200-58% 36m 15k


----------



## migusvi (Oct 7, 2005)

New Motors said:


> migusvi-2009 335iCp-.00200-58% 36m 15k


Thanks. A small drop. Any OLP apply?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

It's all the same


----------



## migusvi (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

09 328xi Sdn
.00150
60%+3 for 10k


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

New Motors said:


> 09 328xi Sdn
> .00150
> 60%+3 for 10k


Thanks! These appear to be the same as the end of October...is that correct? Perhaps the biggest changes were on the financing side...


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Correct


----------



## badduck (Nov 14, 2006)

New motor

MF & residuals please for 2008 X5, X3 for 10k mileage

Edit: Premium Package CREDIT applies? 

Thx


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

see tread for it. i posted it already i believe


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

I thougt someone posted that nothing changed on the 08 X5's from October. Your post seems to suggest a precipitous drop in the residuals that could cost an additional $200-300/month in payment. Are those numbers correct?



New Motors said:


> see tread for it. i posted it already i believe


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

fq said:


> I thougt someone posted that nothing changed on the 08 X5's from October. Your post seems to suggest a precipitous drop in the residuals that could cost an additional $200-300/month in payment. Are those numbers correct?


Everything on 08's stayed the same except for Z4's and 7 Series.


----------



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> Everything on 08's stayed the same except for Z4's and 7 Series.


Just confirming - money factor on 2008 750Li was 0.0011 in October. It is now 0.0015 w/the same residuals?

Thanks...


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

ennynchris-750Li
.00155
50% 36m 15k


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

New Motors said:


> No option credit's on ANY 09.


Could you clarify the comment above about the no option credit? Below is something from the bmwusa website that seems to indicate a premium package option credit.

I placed an order for a European Delivery for January. If the option credit is valid, does that get applied at the time of financing?

*0.9% APR
2009 535i xDrive Sedan Offer: 0.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008 
Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, ***** Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 0.9% APR available through 12/31/2008. Subject to credit approval. See participating BMW center for details and vehicle availability.

* Be sure to ask your BMW center about adding the Premium Package at no cost.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

could i get the mf and resid for 08 M3 sedan?
thanks.


----------



## tenzig (Jan 3, 2007)

New Motors said:


> 328i 2009 -.00150-60%-up $20 over 08
> 335i 2009-.00175-60%-up $50 over 08
> 
> These are the only two that take a hit when compared to the 08's. Everything else is the same as the 08's when it comes to the 3 Series.


New Motors Thanks for all your help. It is really very helpful. 
36 month - 10k - 09 335i = Mf of .00175 and a res of 63%
Is that correct?
The sticky on top of the forum had the 09 335i at .0021
You reference $50 over 08 what does that pertain to?

Thanks again.


----------



## tenzig (Jan 3, 2007)

The above post should state that the model is a 335i sedan.


----------



## GraphiteF10 (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like the auto transmission credit on the 3 series is back...

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/FinancingOffer/2009335iSedanAPR.aspx

This shows up on the financing page - does the auto credit apply to leases as well?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Since about 99% of all BMW sales are slushboxes, it's like the previous incentive of giving away the Premium Package for free.



alpineE90CA said:


> Looks like the auto transmission credit on the 3 series is back...
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/FinancialServices/FinancingOffer/2009335iSedanAPR.aspx
> 
> This shows up on the financing page - does the auto credit apply to leases as well?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

tenzig-Lease payment over the 08. 

The Option Credit never left and is only on Select 08's


----------



## cpathompson (Oct 27, 2008)

New Motors,

Thanks a ton for the info! I searched the thread, but did not see anything re: 09 335xi sedans. Can you give me residual and MF? Is the free automatic also available on leases?

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## VinceD (Nov 6, 2008)

New Motors said:


> tenzig-Lease payment over the 08.
> 
> The Option Credit never left and is only on Select 08's


So, is the BMW website wrong? It does indicate option credits for 09's.


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

VinceD said:


> So, is the BMW website wrong? It does indicate option credits for 09's.


Nope. Looks like lots of new option credits for 2009 models.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

VinceD- Web sight wrong. I have my Rep here today and ran it by him. OC only on 08's


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

cpathompson-09 335xi SDN
.00175
60% 15k


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

New Motors said:


> VinceD- Web sight wrong. I have my Rep here today and ran it by him. OC only on 08's


I don't buy it. The Web site is very detailed, offering very different deals for each model. I think they just haven't thoroughly gotten the word out to dealers about this.

*3.9% APR
2009 M5 Sedan Offer: 3.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008 
Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, ***** Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 3.9% APR available through 12/31/2008. Subject to credit approval. See participating BMW center for details and vehicle availability.

* Be sure to ask your BMW center about adding Comfort Access and Satellite Radio at no cost.


----------



## VinceD (Nov 6, 2008)

WDC330i said:


> I don't buy it. The Web site is very detailed, offering very different deals for each model. I think they just haven't thoroughly gotten the word out to dealers about this.
> 
> *3.9% APR
> 2009 M5 Sedan Offer: 3.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008
> ...


I'm afraid it may just be a case of cut and paste from the 2008 pages. They may have just forgotten to delete the last line. I'm emailing my local dealer now. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## fshine (Oct 5, 2008)

WDC330i said:


> I don't buy it. The Web site is very detailed, offering very different deals for each model. I think they just haven't thoroughly gotten the word out to dealers about this.
> 
> *3.9% APR
> 2009 M5 Sedan Offer: 3.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008
> ...


I just spoke to my CA for the 09 I have on order and she confirmed that he website was incorrect as well. I agree that if it is in fact wrong, it's a HUGE mistake and CAs should contact BMWNA to remove it. Too bad BMW won't honor their own falsely-advertised incentives...


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Mistakes happen.


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

New Motors said:


> VinceD- Web sight wrong. I have my Rep here today and ran it by him. OC only on 08's


Wow! That's a pretty big oversight. If the website is wrong, it should be fixed quickly. I'm not sure what the auto transmission on the 3 series costs, but the free premium package is worth $2200.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Got it taken care of. Ok it's off the web site for the 09's


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

WDC330i said:


> I don't buy it. The Web site is very detailed, offering very different deals for each model. I think they just haven't thoroughly gotten the word out to dealers about this.
> 
> *3.9% APR
> 2009 M5 Sedan Offer: 3.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008
> ...


Here's the key disclosure in bold.

So when you ask your BMW center, they'll gladly point out the 08 models so you can get the comfort access and sat radio at no cost.


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> Here's the key disclosure in bold.
> 
> So when you ask your BMW center, they'll gladly point out the 08 models so you can get the comfort access and sat radio at no cost.


Looks like they've already pulled the language off.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

*woh0 *here is pic


----------



## WDC330i (Feb 2, 2002)

wolfgang0524 said:


> Wow! That's a pretty big oversight. If the website is wrong, it should be fixed quickly.  I'm not sure what the auto transmission on the 3 series costs, but the free premium package is worth $2200.


Yes. A very big, very clumsy mistake.


----------



## woh0 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yum!!! :yumyum:


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

fshine said:


> I just spoke to my CA for the 09 I have on order and she confirmed that he website was incorrect as well. I agree that if it is in fact wrong, it's a HUGE mistake and CAs should contact BMWNA to remove it. Too bad BMW won't honor their own falsely-advertised incentives...


I believe it's been fixed.

2008 M5 Sedan Offer: 0.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008 
Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, ***** Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 0.9% APR available through 12/31/2008. Subject to credit approval. See participating BMW center for details and vehicle availability.

* Be sure to ask your BMW center about adding Comfort Access and Satellite Radio at no cost.

2009 M5 Sedan Offer: 3.9% APR Financing now through 12/31/2008 
Qualified customers only. Available at participating BMW centers through BMW Financial Services NA, ***** Applies only to specific models and only for specific model years. 3.9% APR available through 12/31/2008. Subject to credit approval. See participating BMW center for details and vehicle availability.


----------



## phizaleo (Nov 6, 2005)

*Buy Rate and Dep on 09 X3*

New Motors:

Is this still accurate: 09 X3 36 Month/ Residual 63% (10k/year) / .00215 Buy Rate ???

Thanks dude!:bigpimp:


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

09 x3
.00190
60% for 15k +3 for 10k = 63%


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

again


----------



## 510kut (Jul 28, 2004)

what are the residuals/mf for 08 or 09 m3 coupes


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

New Motors, How much is the incentive on the 7 series now?


----------



## Zhaunk (Jul 27, 2005)

.9 on an ED 335i sedan! I was going to do financing last week - 5.9 or something - but could not get in to do it. Lucky break! Pick up on 11/21.


----------



## BryanH (Jul 23, 2008)

If I were to custom order a 3 series now, would I be able to lock in the .9 financing? Or would I have to set up the financing payments and begin paying prior to the car arriving? If that's possible...


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I believe that your rate is locked in for 60 days from the time you submit a credit application. Interest and payments begin on delivery.



BryanH said:


> If I were to custom order a 3 series now, would I be able to lock in the .9 financing? Or would I have to set up the financing payments and begin paying prior to the car arriving? If that's possible...


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

That is correct


----------



## TBONE1969 (Nov 12, 2008)

*'08 dealer rebates*

I am looking at picking up an 08 or 09 335i Coupe. The money factor is better but the residual is worse on an 08 than on the 09's. Are there or will there be any dealer rebates on 08's that would allow them to negotiate a price lower than the wholesale rate? If I negotiated stage II Dinan software along with the lease, how much room does the dealer have to negotiate from the $2k MSRP? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## TBONE1969 (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

I believe that there are incentives are certain '08 BMWs but I'm not sure of the current status. Last month, the Premium Package, costing $2,000 at invoice, was being offered on 5 series cars.

The Dinan parts will not be residualized. Hence, you will bear 100% of the cost, in cash, and there is a chance that you may be liable to BMW for the cost to unwind the modification at lease end.



TBONE1969 said:


> I am looking at picking up an 08 or 09 335i Coupe. The money factor is better but the residual is worse on an 08 than on the 09's. Are there or will there be any dealer rebates on 08's that would allow them to negotiate a price lower than the wholesale rate? If I negotiated stage II Dinan software along with the lease, how much room does the dealer have to negotiate from the $2k MSRP? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

There is an auto transmission credit and premium package credit on some 2008 models.

Obviously you have to buy off the lot and you may or may not be able to get the dealer to bring in a car for you unless you pay for it.


----------



## soupcon (Sep 13, 2008)

mapezzul said:


> There is an auto transmission credit and premium package credit on some 2008 models.
> 
> Obviously you have to buy off the lot and you may or may not be able to get the dealer to bring in a car for you unless you pay for it.


there are other credits too: 650's get a 'premium sound' credit and 550i's get a nav credit.


----------



## shawn757 (Nov 1, 2008)

Are there premium sound credit on the 750LI also? what other credits are available for the 7 series?


----------



## TBONE1969 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have done some looking and it appears that '08s are not the way to go. Since I am looking for an '09 335 Coupe, will I have more negotiating room after the holidays or new year than I do now? Do you think I could find a dealership that would do $500 over wholesale or am I expecting too much?


----------



## nickmetha (Oct 15, 2008)

I am looking to purchase 08 X5 Brand New which retails for $57.7. What would be a resonable offer...they already have 2009 on the lot....I checked edmunds and 2008 used X5 is worth around $45K.

My thought is if I buy this car for $50K, instantly I am loosing $5K.

Can anyone comment?


----------



## 510kut (Jul 28, 2004)

TBONE1969 said:


> Thanks guys. I have done some looking and it appears that '08s are not the way to go. Since I am looking for an '09 335 Coupe, will I have more negotiating room after the holidays or new year than I do now? Do you think I could find a dealership that would do $500 over wholesale or am I expecting too much?


A dealership has quoted me 500 over invoice for 09 335s no negotiating either. Fremont BMW incase you're interested in the SF Bay Area.. SF BMW told me to come in when ready and they'd beat any price.


----------



## goldenmeeko (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ how much exactly with what options?


----------

